# billing 93272



## wiederhoeft (Mar 4, 2011)

I was just wondering if we can bill 93272 multiple times in a 30 day period. We are getting several reads with in the 30 day period for just one patient. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 4, 2011)

No, you would just bill this code once for the 30 day period. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## wiederhoeft (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't think so either. I just needed another coder's opinion. 
Have a great weekend!


----------

